

Why WordPress's Native Commenting System Beats Disqus or Livefyre - Ad_Nauseam
http://ustandout.com/blogging/why-wordpresss-native-commenting-system-beats-disqus-or-livefyre

======
design-of-homes
I used to have a blog on Wordpress.com and then moved to a static blog site.
But I'm actually thinking of moving back to Wordpress because it gives you
built-in commenting, stats, rss feeds, email subscriptions, tagging and
search. Yes, you can include these features in a static blog but you'll likely
be pulling them in from different services. I hate having to do that for a
simple blog site. For example: commenting system from disqus (which I really
dislike); email subscriptions/notifications from another provider such as
mailchimp. Then possibly another plugin for social sharing. Then consider all
the tracking data each service collects.

This might be convenient for you as a website owner, but this is not a good
experience for the user (or a fast one). So there is something to be said for
the all-in-one package that Wordpress provides.

